# the teacher let us leave one hour early



## Pure_Yvesil

_Le prof nous laisse partir une heure en avance_

Hey guys,

I'm trying to translate "the teacher let us leave one hour early" (le cours se termine à 18h, mais on avait terminé plus tôt que prévu donc il nous a laissés partir à 17h), but was hesitant between

en avance (plus tôt que prévu)

and

à l'avance (beforehand)

Thanks!


----------



## archijacq

il nous a laissé partir une heure plus tôt (que prévu)
il nous a libérés une heure plus tôt


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

There's no way of using "en avance/à l'avance" in this context?

"Nous sommes partis une heure en avance: le prof nous a laissés partir plus tôt que prévu"


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

archijacq said:


> il nous a laissé partir une heure plus tôt (que prévu)
> il nous a libérés une heure plus tôt


 Il nous a laissé*s*... Don't forget the agreement.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

of course...

But what about the use of "en avance" in this context?


----------



## Ravenclaw

I think that:

"nous sommes arrivés une heure en avance" would work because you arrive one hour before planning to arrive...so by analogy the same thing would apply to "en avance" with "partir": "nous sommes partis une heure en avance" and "le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance". But I admit that "plus tôt" sounds better.

I wouldn't use "à l'avance" in this context.

But wait until a native confirms.


----------



## archijacq

Les Rectifications de l'orthographe proposées en 1990 préconisent l'invariabilité de _laissé_ lorsqu'il est suivi d'un infinitif. _Elles se sont *laissé* tomber._ _Je les ai *laissé* partir._


----------



## Chimenseena

"Le prof nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance."


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I think I get it.

With a specific time complement, in this case: "une heure" we have to use "avec une heure d'avance".

Without this time complement we can use "en avance"

_Le prof nous a laissé(s) partir en avance_
mais
_le prof nous a laissé(s) partir avec une heure d'avance_

Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## Ravenclaw

I'm not a native of course, but the logic is sound.

je suis arrivé en avance is something I hear quite often, so I guess we can also use it with partir: je suis parti en avance

I am curious what others think of this though.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

can any native confirm?


----------



## Chimenseena

Having grown up in France, I can confirm!


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thanks Chimenseena,

I'll use "nous sommes partis en avance" and "nous sommes partis avec une heure d'avance" from now on


----------



## Ravenclaw

Hm I agree with Chimenseena regarding the sentence being correct from a grammatical point of view.

However, saying ""le prof nous a laissé partir avec une heure d'avance" changes the meaning...I'd think that the teacher let him students leave with a one hour head start...almost like two kids racing each other: "ok I'l give you a two minute head start!".

I would stick to:

"le prof nous a laissé partir en avance"
or
"le prof nous a laissé partir une heure plus tôt"

the structure with "avec une heure d'avance" just sounds to literal in the example with the teacher, I'd go for "he let us go with one hour to spare" . Of course" nous sommes partis avec une heure d'avance" doesn't sound awkward to me.

But again: a native should confirm what I wrote


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

archijacq said:


> Les Rectifications de l'orthographe proposées en 1990 préconisent l'invariabilité de _laissé_ lorsqu'il est suivi d'un infinitif. _Elles se sont *laissé* tomber._ _Je les ai *laissé* partir._


Peux-tu ajouter le lien encore une fois. Il ne marche plus.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

lol, what about the issue at hand here  ???

Ravenclaw her remark is confusing me a bit...


----------



## myleneb24

Bonjour, voici le point de vue d'une native
Je dirais "le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt" (sous-entendu une heure plus tôt que prévu) qui est une forme plus usuelle et plus simple dans un contexte ordinaire (casual).
"en avance" ou "à l'avance" peuvent convenir également mais ça semble... plus alambiqué si tu comprends cette expression. Bien sûr c'est une question de perception personnelle et ça n'influe pas vraiment sur le sens de la phrase


----------



## Ravenclaw

Donc Mylène tu dirais que:

le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt.
le professeur nous a laissés partir en avance.
le professeur nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance.

sont pareils ?


----------



## Ravenclaw

and what about "le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance"


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

j'y perds mon latin  donc maintenant nous disposons de 4 phrases:

le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt.
le professeur nous a laissés partir en avance.
le professeur nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance.
le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance

Laquelle est fausse ?


----------



## myleneb24

Je n'ai pas dit "pareils" mais ils ne changent pas le sens global de la phrase. Cependant, la deuxième formulation est à exclure car elle n'inclue pas la notion de " une heure " qui est présente dans ton texte à l'origine et qui est importante ( ce n'est pas 10mn, ce n'est pas 3 heures) et ça peut influer sur le récit une fois remis dans le contexte.

"le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt" est la formulation que j'utiliserais instinctivement (on imagine une ambiance décontractée, des copains de classe etc.

Pour la troisième:"le professeur nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance", elle peut très bien convenir, le sens de la phrase ne change pas, mais elle a un "je ne sais quoi" de plus "recherché" bien que la nuance soit très faible et probablement ma propre interprétation


----------



## gallhammer

Ravenclaw said:


> However, saying ""le prof nous a laissé partir avec une heure d'avance" changes the meaning...I'd think that the teacher let him students leave with a one hour head start...almost like two kids racing each other: "ok I'l give you a two minute head start!".



Ravenclaw is definitely right here. One only understands the sentence because of the first part "le prof nous a laissé partir". Usually the expression "une heure d'avance" will only be used with verbs like laisser, donner, as in the "head start" example.

I recommend sticking to ""le prof nous a laissé partir (une heure) en avance"


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Mylène: qu'en est-il de la quatrième tournure ?


----------



## myleneb24

"le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance" est également correcte, je la mettrais dans le même panier que la troisième: ce n'est pas celle que j'aurais utilisée en premier lieu, mais on ne peut rien lui reprocher d'un point de vue grammatical ou du vocabulaire.


----------



## Bluelady

Pure_Yvesil said:


> j'y perds mon latin  donc maintenant nous disposons de 4 phrases:
> 
> le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt.
> le professeur nous a laissés partir en avance.
> le professeur nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance.
> le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance
> 
> Laquelle est fausse ?



Hello Pure_Yvesil,

Je suis "native" et prof de français, entre autres.
La phrase 1 est parfaite : _le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt_ : dans la mesure où il y a _une heure plus tôt_, on comprend qu'il s'agit d'un départ en avance sur l'heure normale.
Toutes ces phrases sont correctes, mais la phrase 1 contient toutes les idées : le départ en avance, l'autorisation de partir plus tôt, et le nombre d'heures (ici, une) que les élèves/étudiants n'ont pas eu à faire.

En ce qui concerne l'accord avec _laisser_, il y a eu en effet des tolérances acceptées, mais cela ne s'applique pas ici, car il faut respecter la règle de l'accord du participe passé avec le COD (complément d'objet direct) placé avant :

le professeur a laissé : qui ? nous - faire quoi ? partir une heure plus tôt
comme _nous _est avant _laissé_, celui-ci doit s'écrire _laissés_, c'est imparable !

J'espère vous avoir aidé


----------



## vsop44

Have  a look  at this  ! ...partir  une  heure  à l'avance .

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26991


----------



## Mouette50

Bah moi, comme ça, j'aurais dit "une heure en avance" ou, de manière équivalente, "une heure plus tôt".


----------



## Bluelady

Mouette50 said:


> Bah moi, comme ça, j'aurais dit "une heure en avance" ou, de manière équivalente, "une heure plus tôt".



Oui, "une heure en avance" ou "une heure plus tôt", c'est bien, parce qu'il y a en plus l'indication de la "quantité" de l'avance en question, c'est-à-dire une heure


----------



## tellect

Pure_Yvesil said:


> j'y perds mon latin  donc maintenant nous disposons de 4 phrases:
> 
> le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt.
> le professeur nous a laissés partir en avance.
> le professeur nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance.
> le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance
> 
> Laquelle est fausse ?


Elles sont toutes fausses puisqu'il n'y a pas de "s" à laissé comme l'a indiqué archijacq.
Ceci étant, pour un français, la formulation la plus naturelle est de loin "le professeur nous a laissé partir une heure plus tôt."


----------



## Bluelady

tellect said:


> Elles sont toutes fausses puisqu'il n'y a pas de "s" à laissé comme l'a indiqué archijacq.
> Ceci étant, pour un français, la formulation la plus naturelle est de loin "le professeur nous a laissé partir une heure plus tôt."




Il y a un _s _; les rectifications de 1990 visaient à faciliter l'orthographe pour ceux qui ont des difficultés, ou pour d'autres raisons, tout en laissant bien sûr (heureusement !) le droit à ceux qui veulent écrire correctement de pouvoir le faire !  Dire que _le prof nous a laissé*S* partir _est faux serait aussi incongru que dire _la faute que j'ai *fait*_. Laissez donc écrire correctement ceux qui le souhaitent ...


----------



## Zarak

hello, sorry for delay.

- "en avance" is used when you want to say that something happens earlier:

   --> il nous a libérés plus tôt que prévu == he let us go early.

- "à l'avance" is used when you want to say that you have prepared something before you need it:

  --> j'ai fait mes sandwiches à l'avance == I made my sandwiches beforehand.

Sorry for delay, it's a long time since I came on this forum... If you have a question, feel free to send me a mail directly (zarak1957@yahoo.fr)


----------



## Bluelady

Zarak said:


> hello, sorry for delay.
> 
> - "en avance" is used when you want to say that something happens earlier:
> 
> --> il nous a libérés plus tôt que prévu == he let us go early.
> 
> - "à l'avance" is used when you want to say that you have prepared something before you need it:
> 
> --> j'ai fait mes sandwiches à l'avance == I made my sandwiches beforehand.
> 
> Sorry for delay, it's a long time since I came on this forum... If you have a question, feel free to send me a mail directly (zarak1957@yahoo.fr)



No problem for the delay, Zarak ; I find your explanations most useful and clear for non-natives.


----------



## petit1

"Le prof nous a lâchés une heure plus tôt." That's what we say where I live.


----------



## Bluelady

petit1 said:


> "Le prof nous a lâchés une heure plus tôt." That's what we say where I live.



Yes, petit1, your translation is perfect ; let's precise for our English readers that your suggestion is colloquial, but you're right, that's the way we usually speak.


----------



## Sid.

Even though other natives more experienced than I am have already given their opinion, I will add mine to the lot. 



Pure_Yvesil said:


> j'y perds mon latin  donc maintenant nous disposons de 4 phrases:
> 
> le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt.
> le professeur nous a laissés partir en avance.
> le professeur nous a laissés partir avec une heure d'avance.
> le prof nous a laissés partir une heure en avance
> 
> Laquelle est fausse ?



The first sentence sounds quite right to me, probably the one I would recommend you to use. 
The second one is correct, but the sentence does not express the idea stating that the teacher let you go 'one hour earlier'. So it lacks that precision.
The third one sounds a bit funny in this context. The idea "laisser partir avec une heure d'avance" makes me think of someone who you want to challenge at running and who is giving you a one-hour time advantage before he/she starts running as well.

The last sentence is correct, but I think people would rather say "à l'avance" than "en avance". Not too sure why. Sorry, I hope this is still of some help.


----------



## Bluelady

Sid. said:


> Even though other natives more experienced than I am have already given their opinion, I will add mine to the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> The first sentence sounds quite right to me, probably the one I would recommend you to use.
> The second one is correct, but the sentence does not express the idea stating that the teacher let you go 'one hour earlier'. So it lacks that precision.
> The third one sounds a bit funny in this context. The idea "laisser partir avec une heure d'avance" makes me think of someone who you want to challenge at running and who is giving you a one-hour time advantage before he/she starts running as well.
> 
> The last sentence is correct, but I think people would rather say "à l'avance" than "en avance". Not too sure why. Sorry, I hope this is still of some help.



All sentences are correct, there's no doubt.
But what most French natives would say is : "le professeur nous a laissés partir une heure plus tôt". I don't know why, since all four sentences do have the same meaning, but that's the way we speak.


----------



## petit1

nous a laiss*é partir*


----------



## Bluelady

petit1 said:


> nous a laiss*é partir*



Oui ; c'est ce que disent les recommandations de 1990 de l'Académie française, pour la "simplification" de l'orthographe grammaticale. Mais on peut tout à fait mettre un _s _à _laisser _car si on dit :

         le professeur a laissé les enfants partir

on voit bien qu'il y a du sens et que ce sont les enfants qui partent ; donc, on peut tout à fait accorder _laissé _avec _nous_.


----------

